# VIII Annual Southern Showdown ∙



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## WSL63 (Dec 6, 2003)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

what does everybody think about the show ,a few changes have been made for this year.Starting with going back to bullitt county fair grounds.I would like to get some input,maybe suggestions.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

hell yea i will be there with a booth and to REP LUX hey how much does it cost to enter a car or bike and the hop?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

$45


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

ttt


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

I definitely can't wait! I liked it at the fiargrounds!


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

I am glad its back at the fairgrounds


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

I dont like the fairgrounds. Too dusty.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

should be a interesting hop I here some nose to nose gonna happen. :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 5 2007, 04:47 PM~8047576
> *should be a interesting hop I here some nose to nose gonna happen. :dunno:
> *


hell yea homie


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 5 2007, 03:47 PM~8047576
> *should be a interesting hop I here some nose to nose gonna happen. :dunno:
> *


all i want to know can i have my money now? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

TTT!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 6 2007, 04:19 PM~8055159
> *all i want to know can i have my money now? :0  :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAMM :0


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 6 2007, 05:19 PM~8055159
> *all i want to know can i have my money now? :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## KRAZYTOYZ (Mar 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Apr 27 2007, 02:46 PM~7787248
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 11 2007, 04:36 PM~8084655
> *DAAAAMM :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 11 2007, 07:38 PM~8086027
> *:biggrin:
> *


somebody must have somethin real high :dunno:


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 6 2007, 06:19 PM~8055159
> *all i want to know can i have my money now? :0  :biggrin:
> *



:0 :0 :0 Do we need to come out there again!!!!???!!!!????? :twak: :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 13 2007, 11:09 AM~8096994
> *:0  :0  :0    Do we need to come out there again!!!!???!!!!?????  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


I'd love to see the KC boyz there, would make things very interesting.


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 13 2007, 11:09 AM~8096994
> *:0  :0  :0    Do we need to come out there again!!!!???!!!!?????  :twak:  :biggrin:
> *


why do you remember how too :biggrin: :0


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

I can't wait 30 more days!


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

As a spectator, the fairgrounds are 10x better. Having a car there sucks though.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

maybe they could run a water truck through there about a week before the show that way its not too dusty but still has time to dry so its not muddy either :dunno: 
just a thought??


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jun 14 2007, 06:35 PM~8106706
> *maybe they could run a water truck through there about a week before the show that way its not too dusty  but still has time  to dry so its not muddy either :dunno:
> just a thought??
> *


we are going to check out the current state of the fair grounds tomorrow so will see how it is, maybe they grew some more grass. :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

I HAVE NEVER BEEN TO THAT GROUNDS JUST THE PARKING LOT LOL BUT I HOPE TO HAVE ALOT OF FUN


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 16 2007, 01:17 PM~8116664
> *we are going to check out the current state of the fair grounds tomorrow so will see how it is, maybe they grew some more grass. :cheesy:
> *


even if they tried with this drought not much grass growing


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

25 days and counting!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jun 18 2007, 08:37 AM~8126157
> *even if they tried  with this drought  not much grass growing
> *


not that much growth,but we are going to switch things around, try something a little different. Reorganize things a little to try to keep things on the grass. Not going to be easy only so much room, but we'll see what we can come up with.


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

ttt


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 20 2007, 01:12 PM~8141781
> *not that much growth,but we are going to switch things around, try something a little different. Reorganize things a little to try to keep things on the grass. Not going to be easy only so much room, but we'll see what we can come up with.
> *



I don't give two squirts about dust, point me to the pit :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

man I wish I had my caddy ready.who knows maybe a miricle will happen and my finacial situation will get better.Got to have faith.but looks like we might be planing a roud trip


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 21 2007, 09:51 PM~8152176
> *man I wish I had my caddy ready.who knows maybe a miricle will happen and my finacial situation will get better.Got to have faith.but looks like we might be planing a roud trip
> *


thats coo, its going to be a lot of fun. What do you think about club games, any ideas? Were thinkin about puttin somethin together. Oh and its BYOB.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jun 20 2007, 02:37 PM~8142973
> *I don't give two squirts about dust, point me to the pit :biggrin:
> *


we are thinkin about dancin in the grass, what do you think?


































































































J/K you know where it will be.


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

22 days to go!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 22 2007, 06:37 AM~8153493
> *thats coo, its going to be a lot of fun. What do you think about club games, any ideas? Were thinkin about puttin somethin together. Oh and its BYOB.
> *


beer drinking contest :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 23 2007, 09:10 AM~8160520
> *beer drinking contest  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 23 2007, 08:10 AM~8160520
> *beer drinking contest  :biggrin:
> *


you lost already. :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 23 2007, 11:45 AM~8161216
> *you lost already.  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao :biggrin:


----------



## LuxuriouSMontreaL (Feb 6, 2004)

:0


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 23 2007, 08:10 AM~8160520
> *beer drinking contest  :biggrin:
> *


to much of a liability, we don't need anyone taking an ambulance ride.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

isn't that just part of the experience :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

18 Days!!!!!!!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 25 2007, 04:03 PM~8173689
> *to much of a liability, we don't need anyone taking an ambulance ride.
> *


only bitches would have to go on an ambulance ride, real fools can handle it :biggrin:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jun 23 2007, 10:45 AM~8161216
> *you lost already.  :biggrin:
> *


lol to who :0


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 26 2007, 06:48 AM~8177814
> *only bitches would have to go on an ambulance ride, real fools can handle it :biggrin:
> *


dam jimmy, you hardcore :0 , but you did say "FOOLS can handle it" :roflmao:


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

i know what i am.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

can't wait, its going to be interesting at the hop, I here some high hitters are coming. Hope they show. I might have something for them, if time permits.


----------



## big pimpin (Nov 22, 2001)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jun 25 2007, 09:52 PM~8175431
> *isn't that just part of the experience :biggrin:
> *



lol


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

16 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

UCE will be there to support!! Can we get on that concrete right by the building?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

we will be there


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by showandgo_@Jun 27 2007, 09:40 PM~8190800
> * i know what i am.
> *


:biggrin: I am going to start on some medication for 9 months so I can not drink no beer for 9 months  so I am doing that right now.I am going to start the meds on july 7th docs orders.


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

I'l be bringing 3, chippers :biggrin:


----------



## NIMSTER64 (Jun 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jun 28 2007, 09:47 PM~8197953
> *I'l be bringing 3, chippers :biggrin:
> *


damn if you call them chippers then I don't want to see your hoppers :cheesy: how you doing?are you ready to climb on the trailor and go in the vent to retreave the keys again :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

15 days! TTT!


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

hey Amy if you keep counting it down someone might get the impression your looking forward to this show. :biggrin: looking forward to seeing all the dropmob rides there


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by big pimpin_@Jun 28 2007, 08:39 AM~8193832
> *lol
> *


Whats up Dan, love that monte :thumbsup: very nice. You guys think you might come threw? :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jun 28 2007, 10:09 AM~8194412
> *UCE will be there to support!!  Can we get on that concrete right by the building?
> *


The best thing I can suggest is to get ther early, it would be to hard to reserve spots. We appreciate the support. uffin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 28 2007, 10:14 AM~8194443
> *we will be there
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: Those are some nice rides, lookin' good.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE GODFATHER_@Jun 28 2007, 07:47 PM~8197953
> *I'l be bringing 3, chippers :biggrin:
> *


CHIPPERS? your a funny guy. :roflmao: your so modest. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jun 29 2007, 07:08 AM~8200792
> *hey Amy if you keep counting it down someone might get the impression your looking forward  to this show.  :biggrin:  looking forward to seeing all the dropmob rides there
> *


Drop Mob always got some nice rides, I look forward to see whats new for this year.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 28 2007, 11:14 AM~8194443
> *we will be there
> 
> 
> ...


damn it about time homie lol i will be there :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 29 2007, 11:13 AM~8201078
> *:thumbsup: Those are some nice rides, lookin' good.
> *


thanks, im shure there will be alot nicer rides than outs that weekend


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jun 29 2007, 11:27 AM~8201140
> *damn it about time homie lol i will be there  :biggrin:
> *


kool, ill see ya


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jun 29 2007, 10:09 AM~8201378
> *kool, ill see ya
> *


just look for the LUX boys and you will find me lol


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

I would like to get everyones opinion. Should we have drive-thru judging or do like lowrider magazine and have the judges walk around going from car to car to judge? :dunno:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

HAVE THE DRIVE THRU


----------



## Mr Minnesota (Jan 31, 2005)

I called the number on the flyer to get the street address of the Fairgrounds and they don't know it. Does anyone else have it?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 30 2007, 07:47 AM~8207494
> *I would like to get everyones opinion. Should we have drive-thru judging or do like lowrider magazine and have the judges walk around going from car to car to judge?  :dunno:
> *


well i would say walk around cause you have to for the lowrider bikes anyways but dirve thru is eazyer :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 30 2007, 09:47 AM~8207494
> *I would like to get everyones opinion. Should we have drive-thru judging or do like lowrider magazine and have the judges walk around going from car to car to judge?  :dunno:
> *


walk around, drive thru is a pain in the ass, and alot of cars have a display


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Will be there


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

Drive thru probably stirs up more dust which was everybodys biggest complaint about the fairgrounds. Just my too cents :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jun 30 2007, 08:39 PM~8210586
> *Drive thru probably stirs up more dust which  was everybodys biggest complaint  about  the fairgrounds.  Just my too cents  :dunno:
> *


GOOD POINT :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

DOES ANYONE HAVE A MAP TO THIS PLACE SO I I KNOW WHERE TO GO


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

13 days and yes I'm still counting! I like drive thru because you know when your car has been judged and you can make sure its clean and all that good stuff!


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Jun 30 2007, 09:47 AM~8207494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amy your car is suppose to be clean anyways at a car show. Better stock up on rags and shit. :tongue: :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NIMSTER64_@Jun 28 2007, 08:06 PM~8198087
> *damn if you call them chippers then I don't want to see your hoppers :cheesy: how you doing?are you ready to climb on the trailor and go in the vent to retreave the keys again :biggrin:
> *


no more climbing threw vents(i hope), just got a 3 car wedge, it doesnt have a vent :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

PLEASE do the WALK AROUND JUDGING!!

Drive thru is ok if the show is on concrete like at the papa john location but like others have stated, it does stir up alot more dust. I just wanna say I appreciate the fact you are asking the exhibitors about a detail like that. It shows why Southern Showdown is one of the biggest and best events every single year!! :thumbsup:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

I would say no driving around at all once you are in the show you are parked. This isn't cruisfest. :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

OK JRO! I will fight you! J/K! If you know when your car is going to be judged you can make sure there is no Dust on it just in case you decide to go walk around or something! Kinda like if you know it's going to rain then you run and roll your windows up! HaHa!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr Minnesota_@Jun 30 2007, 08:09 AM~8207684
> *I called the number on the flyer to get the street address of the Fairgrounds and they don't know it. Does anyone else have it?
> *


the address is 694 Clermont rd. Shepardsville,KY. 40165


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jun 30 2007, 02:49 PM~8209447
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I know chi-town rollers will be there also. :thumbsup:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 2 2007, 10:30 AM~8217776
> *I know chi-town rollers will be there also. :thumbsup:
> *


More then that :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

so far it seems that everyone likes walk around judging, I personally agree less driving less dust. It is alittle dry out there, but the rain that we got probably helped. We are going out there tonight to hang the banners so will see how it is now.


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 2 2007, 05:56 PM~8220070
> *We are going out there tonight to hang the banners so will see how it is now.
> *


Already? You guys are some early birds.


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 2 2007, 04:56 PM~8220070
> *so far it seems that everyone likes walk around judging, I personally agree less driving less dust. It is alittle dry out there, but the rain that we got probably helped. We are going out there tonight to hang the banners so will see how it is now.
> *


 :thumbsup: thanx for keepin us posted


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 2 2007, 08:17 PM~8221818
> *:thumbsup:  thanx  for keepin us posted
> *


x2


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE+Jun 30 2007, 08:47 AM~8207494-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Drive thru judging is TERRIBLE, I hate it. 

I won't be in the running for any trophies, but another thing I personally like is have one person or group of people for each group of vehicles. Like people that know lowriders judge lowriders, people who know mini trucks judge mini trucks, people who know big rim cars judge big rim cars.


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

11 DAYS!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 3 2007, 06:16 AM~8224768
> *Drive thru judging is TERRIBLE, I hate it.
> 
> I won't be in the running for any trophies, but another thing I personally like is have one person or group of people for each group of vehicles.  Like people that know lowriders judge lowriders, people who know mini trucks judge mini trucks, people who know big rim cars judge big rim cars.
> *


thanks for the feedback, I mention that at are meeting.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

we got the banners up at the fairgrounds, gettin a little head strart got to get the word out.  Looks like we going to try the walk around judging, spoke to the judges last night to set that up so we'll see how that works out. :thumbsup:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 3 2007, 09:24 AM~8224974
> *we got the banners up at the fairgrounds, gettin a little head strart got to get the word out.    Looks like we going to try the walk around judging, spoke to the judges last night to set that up so we'll see how that works out.  :thumbsup:
> *



Cool, cool. Honestly it's gonna be hard for you guys to do there though. Maybe have to mark the entry card when you judge and have people let you know if they haven't been judges like 2 hours before it ends or something? Not trying to butt in to you guys business, just an idea.

BTW this is Jeff, I met you at Brent's (watching American Idol :0 ) when I was on the way to Cali.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn can not wait to meet alot of you guys i will be the big guy in the LUXURIOUS shirt lol


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jun 29 2007, 08:19 AM~8201101
> *Drop Mob always got some nice rides, I look forward to see whats new for this year.
> *



:biggrin: 


We have a couple new things bustin out at your show :cheesy: 

Thank you for showing us love, we have been dedicated to your show every year since it has been here :biggrin: 

talk to ya later, oh i cant wait to listen to The Big Rock Show

http://www.bigrockshow.com/

rock music at car shows is the coolest :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :worship: :worship:


----------



## RHYDERS STREET WEAR (Sep 21, 2002)




----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

You guys over at Cool Cars have pulled out all the stops gettin the "BigRockShow" these guys are AWESOME!!!

These Guys have been puttin it down in the Ville for years and have even headlined the State Fair!

How the hell did you book them?...I've heard they are booked A YEAR in advance....

Anyways Good Job on landin this fine Rock Band, they are sure to please the ears!


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

9 days!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 4 2007, 05:54 PM~8235795
> *You guys over at Cool Cars have pulled out all the stops gettin the "BigRockShow" these guys are AWESOME!!!
> 
> These Guys have been puttin it down in the Ville for years and have even headlined the State Fair!
> ...


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 3 2007, 10:48 AM~8226247
> *Cool, cool.  Honestly it's gonna be hard for you guys to do there though.  Maybe have to  mark the entry card when you judge and have people let you know if they haven't been judges like 2 hours before it ends or something?  Not trying to butt in to you guys business, just an idea.
> 
> BTW this is Jeff, I met you at Brent's (watching American Idol :0 ) when I was on the way to Cali.
> *


Thats cool, any ideas or thoughts are always welcome. We'll have to let everyone know, when they go into the show, how the judging is goin down.  American Idol, thats some funny shit. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 3 2007, 01:49 PM~8227589
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What up, R O lexington. Man, you guys are doin it big over there. Anybody ever in lexington, KY. you need to stop by and see these guys at "Cowboys". Its alot of fun. :biggrin: I would put the address, but I'm not sure I don't know lexington that well. Letum know the address Kevin. :thumbsup:Oh, Thanks for the great hospitality, I will definately be back. :biggrin:


----------



## PORK CHOP (Sep 3, 2003)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 5 2007, 09:27 AM~8238706
> *What up, R O lexington. Man, you guys are doin it big over there. Anybody ever in lexington, KY. you need to stop by and see these guys at "Cowboys". Its alot of fun. :biggrin:  I would put the address, but I'm not sure I don't know lexington that well. Letum know the address Kevin. :thumbsup:Oh, Thanks for the great hospitality, I will definately be back. :biggrin:
> *


brian we have fun every time you come down :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

ah man UCE, ROLLERZ, DROPMOB, man I can't wait till showdown to see all these high class rides :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 5 2007, 12:11 PM~8239858
> *ah man  UCE,  ROLLERZ, DROPMOB, man I can't wait till showdown  to see all  these high class rides :cheesy:
> *


don't forget LUXURIOUS lol 

hey how much does it cost to get in for the public :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 5 2007, 10:27 AM~8238706
> *What up, R O lexington. Man, you guys are doin it big over there. Anybody ever in lexington, KY. you need to stop by and see these guys at "Cowboys". Its alot of fun. :biggrin:  I would put the address, but I'm not sure I don't know lexington that well. Letum know the address Kevin. :thumbsup:Oh, Thanks for the great hospitality, I will definately be back. :biggrin:
> *



Hey man thanks for the compliment bro, glad you enjoyed yourselves. Really looking forward to the show next weekend. RO be there reppin to the fullest and having a great weekend. Maybe we can get that pic, I will have my camera there just incase. :around: 

The address is 1515 Russell Cave Rd. Lexington, Ky 40505 :thumbsup:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 5 2007, 02:47 PM~8240627
> *don't forget LUXURIOUS lol
> 
> hey how much does it cost to get in for the public :biggrin:
> *


I think the radio said $10 for both days but I'm not sure


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 5 2007, 06:23 PM~8242573
> *I think the radio  said $10 for both days  but I'm not sure
> *


thanks yea i just called CCE and asked them :biggrin:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 5 2007, 11:11 AM~8239858
> *ah man  UCE,  ROLLERZ, DROPMOB, man I can't wait till showdown  to see all  these high class rides :cheesy:
> *


yea man, how can you forget the big lux! :biggrin:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Jul 5 2007, 09:56 PM~8243677
> *yea man,  how can you forget the big lux!  :biggrin:
> *


Sorry didn't meam to slight anyone but theres so many clubs coming to the Ville its hard to name them all. I'm really lookin forward to showdown to see all the badass Rides and hopefully meet all my LayitLow friends :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Its going to be a good weekend i think its going to be very hot but o well i think we all will make it. I know we will .


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 5 2007, 10:55 PM~8244716
> *Sorry didn't meam to slight anyone  but  theres so many clubs coming  to the Ville its hard to name them  all.  I'm really lookin forward to showdown  to see all  the badass  Rides and  hopefully meet all  my LayitLow  friends  :biggrin:
> *


same here i will be the big fat guy in the LUX shirt lol


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 7 2007, 11:28 AM~8253703
> *same here i will be the big fat guy in the LUX shirt lol
> *


Yeah i don't know if anybody from our club ( The Family ) will be coming in from West Virginia so I might be the only guy in a Family shirt so I'll be easy to spot :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Well I can't wait! Everybody feel free to say Hi!


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Jul 7 2007, 05:08 PM~8255216
> *Well I can't wait! Everybody feel free to say Hi!
> *


Hi :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks Kevin!


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)




----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76+Jul 7 2007, 03:45 PM~8255129-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


welll i will come by the dropmob and say hi :biggrin:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

I'm the dark haired chic with the candied lancer!


----------



## YellowAmigo (Dec 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 7 2007, 05:45 PM~8255129
> *Yeah i don't know if anybody from our club ( The Family )  will be coming in from West Virginia  so I might be  the only guy  in a Family shirt  so I'll be easy to spot :biggrin:
> *


It appears we may show up after all... :biggrin: maybe even with a few rides...


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

Bring it! Come on!


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by YellowAmigo_@Jul 9 2007, 10:27 AM~8265136
> *It appears we may show up after all... :biggrin: maybe even with a few rides...
> *


Oh HELL YEAH!! come on down, can't wait to see ya'll gonna be a good weekend :biggrin:


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

I will be there. :thumbsup:


----------



## THE GODFATHER (Jul 6, 2007)

westside might actually roll in with more than 2 cars :biggrin: but i don't garantee anything  jk couple more days :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic+Jul 9 2007, 08:59 AM~8264978-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hell yea


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Almost here we all rdy?


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 8 2007, 03:39 AM~8257872
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ohh, sooo shinny!!! :cheesy:


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

RAIN!!!!!!!!!! now it looks like we'll have to hope its not muddy this weekend :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lincolnlowrider76_@Jul 10 2007, 12:35 PM~8274753
> *RAIN!!!!!!!!!!  now  it looks like  we'll have to hope its not  muddy  this weekend :biggrin:
> *


 :dunno: 

Weather


----------



## lincolnlowrider76 (Sep 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 10 2007, 12:39 PM~8274800
> *:dunno:
> 
> Weather
> *


 Yeah I'm sitting here at work in J town and we just had a hell of a storm but it only lasted maybe 10 to 15 minutes. Hopefully this weekend will be perfect


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

^looks like it's gonna be a WHOLE LOT cooler than usual!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

we need a little rain not alot just to kill the dust everyone says is real bad lol but fuck it i am ready homies


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 10 2007, 01:39 PM~8274800
> *:dunno:
> 
> Weather
> *


damm, i will not go if theres a chance of rain, i just spent the slamology weekend in the rain :angry:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

it is not going to rain just check it out :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Rain or sunny i am going and going to have a good time i need a break. Hope to see everone there.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by uceway_@Jul 5 2007, 10:50 AM~8239701
> *:biggrin:
> brian we have fun every time you come down :biggrin:
> *


this is Bruce, Bryan don't get on here much. Not enough time in the day.


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Only Chance for rain during this weekend is 30% on Friday and it is for in the morning. I think we are good.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 5 2007, 12:47 PM~8240627
> *don't forget LUXURIOUS lol
> 
> hey how much does it cost to get in for the public :biggrin:
> *


It is $10 for one day, or $15 for the weekend. Children under 12 will be free w/an adult.


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

show entry is 45.00 right?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 9 2007, 05:57 PM~8269333
> *westside might actually roll in with more than 2 cars :biggrin: but i don't garantee anything  jk  couple more days :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I thought you just got a three car wedge? :biggrin: Fill it up.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIG OL BOB_@Jul 11 2007, 06:44 AM~8282171
> *show entry is 45.00 right?
> *


vehicle registration is $45, that comes with 2 wrist bands.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollerzChubby, Team CCE

Sup Bruce :wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby+Jul 10 2007, 10:09 PM~8279921-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 11 2007, 07:21 AM~8282351
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RollerzChubby, Team CCE
> 
> ...


sup Kevin, you ready? Got the golf cart all charged up or filled up? :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 11 2007, 09:26 AM~8282382
> *sup Kevin, you ready? Got the golf cart all charged up or filled up? :biggrin:
> *



Yes sir i am rdy to ride


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 11 2007, 09:40 AM~8282162
> *It is $10 for one day, or $15 for the weekend. Children under 12 will be free w/an adult.
> *


This is what it says on coolcars.org..

Admission: One Day - $5 | Whole Weekend - $10(Children under 12 will be admitted FREE with an adult.)


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

damn i hope so lmfao


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)




----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 11 2007, 05:44 PM~8285725
> *This is what it says on coolcars.org..
> 
> Admission: One Day - $5    |    Whole Weekend - $10(Children under 12 will be admitted FREE with an adult.)
> ...


 :0


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

37 hours 23 minutes! LOL!


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Jul 12 2007, 10:38 AM~8291486
> *37 hours 23 minutes! LOL!
> *



Wow you are rdy see you there


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 11 2007, 06:40 AM~8282162
> *It is $10 for one day, or $15 for the weekend. Children under 12 will be free w/an adult.
> *


made a mistake on the flyer it is $5.00 a day, $10 for both and children under 12 free w/adult.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 11 2007, 10:22 AM~8283713
> *Yes sir i am rdy to ride
> *


 uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## caddychic (Mar 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 12 2007, 11:48 AM~8292038
> *Wow you are rdy see you there
> *


Yes I am!


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lancerchic_@Jul 12 2007, 11:38 AM~8291486
> *37 hours 23 minutes! LOL!
> *


hahaa, were heading out tommrrow morn :cheesy:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 12 2007, 04:19 PM~8294870
> *hahaa, were heading out tommrrow morn :cheesy:
> *


where you staying at homie


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 12 2007, 10:34 PM~8296624
> *where you staying at homie
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 13 2007, 05:10 AM~8299653
> *:dunno:
> *


well days in are 49 a night :biggrin:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

There were a few rooms left at fairfield inn if anyone needs one. Only single King beds however. 502-955-2146


----------



## BRAVO (Jan 4, 2002)

Is there a hop on Sun???


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 11 2007, 06:49 AM~8282191
> *I thought you just got a three car wedge?  :biggrin: Fill it up.
> *


its full and so is the 2 car and a few drivers :biggrin: see ya tomarow, PINKY BITCHES


----------



## BigDbabygirl (Sep 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 13 2007, 09:12 PM~8305135
> *its full and so is the 2 car and a few drivers :biggrin:  see ya tomarow, PINKY BITCHES
> *


wuz up homie see you tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

no prepics? :biggrin: 

damn wish i was there, i would be postin shit up already :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

WESTSIDE IS ON THE WAY :biggrin:


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 14 2007, 08:30 AM~8306698
> *WESTSIDE IS ON THE WAY :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

does anyone has pics. of the show or a video of the hop


----------



## ski187ttle (Jun 7, 2006)

it was the worst one that I have been to. :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:
needs to go back to papa johns stadium


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

i got video and some pics :biggrin: i likes the show alot it was better at papa johns


----------



## DRLOWZ (Jul 30, 2001)

Somebody ask for pics.....

http://www.unitedridaz.org/forums/off-topi...-mega-post.html


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

Ive got a few pics. Might post them tomorrow. Lux cutty on here on the way to the show..


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Jul 14 2007, 07:51 PM~8309384
> *does anyone has pics. of the show or a video of the hop
> *



The hop was behind a chain link fence..I snapped a couple but all could see was that damn fence...


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

Here are some flix.... pix posted soon @hydroguru.com

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=13155144

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=13154853

http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseacti...ideoID=13154011


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 15 2007, 08:41 AM~8311551
> *The hop was behind a chain link fence..I snapped a couple but all could see was that damn fence...
> *


That fence sucks. Those people taking pictures in the fence suck too. I couldnt get any good pic cause of those people. It would be so bad if they would sit down. Some people have no respect. :nosad:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 15 2007, 07:41 AM~8311551
> *The hop was behind a chain link fence..I snapped a couple but all could see was that damn fence...
> *


i hated that damn fence i just said fuck it we could nope see anything :uh:


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

I had fun its definately one the best shows of the year and the fairgrounds is a lot better place to have the show than cardinal stadium.


----------



## rememberFROGG (Mar 12, 2004)

Couple of the Big UCE on the way to the show!


----------



## MERCILESS CAR CLUB (Jun 9, 2006)

had a blast like the fair grounds


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

i had fun, the car did good too, over 10hours of hiway driving with no problems


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala_631_@Jul 15 2007, 08:38 PM~8315340
> *i had fun, the car did good too, over 10hours of hiway driving with no problems
> *


Thats always good :biggrin: Show was sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

heres a few pics i took, i didnt take much cause my camera was acting up, plus the uce boys rolled out when i went to get thier pics :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)




----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

nice pics :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 14 2007, 05:08 AM~8306677
> *no prepics? :biggrin:
> 
> damn wish i was there, i would be postin shit up already :0  :biggrin:
> *


were did you find that picture on your avitar, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

had a great time at showdown , great show as usual, remember this show 4 years ago was PINKY'S DEBUT, cant wait til next year and hope ti see everyone at the WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS PICNIC, JULY 28, HAMILTON OHIO  PINKY BITCHES


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 16 2007, 08:16 AM~8317830
> *were did you find that picture on your avitar, if you don't mind me asking?
> *




, of course i dont mind you askin bro lol


i think it is a google image, i just googled like the name Diablo


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 16 2007, 02:16 PM~8318978
> *, of course i dont mind you askin bro lol
> i think it is a google image, i just googled like the name Diablo
> *


i was hoping to see eyecandy there :cheesy:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

for all the southern showdown pics check out 




http://dropmob.com/


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 16 2007, 02:30 PM~8320130
> *for all the southern showdown pics check out
> http://dropmob.com/
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 16 2007, 04:30 PM~8320130
> *for all the southern showdown pics check out
> http://dropmob.com/
> *


I only see pics of dropmob cars. :dunno:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

My favorite Pic so far........
Cars looking great on the street...


----------



## Supaf|y in the Ky (Jun 16, 2007)

Yea thats probly my fav also :thumbsup:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

the show was not bad, but the judging mix ups and the classification left me sour. I wont show next year unless they get it together. 

how the hell is one class gonna have 3 third places, 3 second places, and 3 1st places? what ever happened to 1st, 2nd, and 3rd?
but thats not the only class that made me upset. and people getting tossed around from this class to that class and so on. 
just makes me angry to pay $45 to be judged for 5 min. (I watched) only judged on one side of my entry, and told I was in a class, then got an award for another class and lost to something I beat at carl casper.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ski187ttle_@Jul 14 2007, 07:00 PM~8309650
> *it was the worst one that I have been to.  :thumbsdown:  :thumbsdown:
> needs to go back to papa johns stadium
> *


What was so bad about bullitt county, it seemed that there was more complaints at papa johns. What didn't you like about it?


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by NaptownSwangin_@Jul 15 2007, 06:41 AM~8311551
> *The hop was behind a chain link fence..I snapped a couple but all could see was that damn fence...
> *


Thats the only thing that was difficult to do because there isn't anywhere else to do the hop at that location, and it would not be safe to move the bleachers inside.


----------



## NaptownSwangin (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 16 2007, 06:09 PM~8321234
> *Thats the only thing that was difficult to do because there isn't anywhere else to do the hop at that location, and it would not be safe to move the bleachers inside.
> *


You beat me to it.....

If the pit had been lighted, it would have been easier to see. The sun made the light difference seem bigger and made the pit look pitch dark.



It was cool meeting the CCE crew. Thanks for the hookup price on the coils.


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pinky Bitches_@Jul 16 2007, 09:12 AM~8318150
> *had a great time at showdown , great show as usual, remember this show 4 years ago was PINKY'S DEBUT, cant wait til next year and hope ti see everyone at the WESTSIDE LOWRIDERS PICNIC, JULY 28, HAMILTON OHIO   PINKY BITCHES
> *


we will be there, wonder if I can get any single pumps to play? :biggrin: Then again everybody already knows what it do, so they have 2 weeks to get ready. Dam maybe I'll lock the back up all the way at the picnic. :biggrin:


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 16 2007, 11:16 AM~8318978
> *, of course i dont mind you askin bro lol
> i think it is a google image, i just googled like the name Diablo
> *


cool, thanks.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 16 2007, 06:18 PM~8321284
> *we will be there, wonder if I can get any single pumps to play? :biggrin:
> *



I tried to get in on single pump at SS (Wes L. ask if I could get in)_ I was told too late


----------



## Pinky Bitches (Nov 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 16 2007, 04:18 PM~8321284
> *we will be there, wonder if I can get any single pumps to play? :biggrin: Then again everybody already knows what it do, so they have 2 weeks to get ready. Dam maybe I'll lock the back up all the way at the picnic. :biggrin:
> *


I'm gonna try to have the wagon working by then and if I do you know I will homie :biggrin: , and that caprice was killin it, that's good for the midwest  see ya in a couple weeks


----------



## B_BORGERDING (Apr 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Jul 15 2007, 05:51 PM~8314244
> *That fence sucks. Those people taking pictures in the fence suck too.  I couldnt get any good pic cause of those people. It would be so bad if they would sit down. Some people have no respect.  :nosad:
> *


I remember that from a few years ago. I was in the front, but the fence is still horrible, I scratched my video camera all up from the fence :uh:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Was Buk on the scene? 










I've always supported Mobstyle Music.....Do your Thang BuKsiZZle


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

just what I thought. ignore my complaints. probably cause a whole lot of people feel the same as I do.


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

it was my first time at the show and i loved it, the only thing i didnt like was the hour long wait to get in and i was there for 8 hours on saturday and they never judged me, it looked like they only did a hand full of cars on saturday, no big deal still a great time


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur+Jul 16 2007, 10:48 PM~8324315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yea we got lucky he got right in we did not have to wait lol


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 16 2007, 01:44 PM~8320223
> *I only see pics of dropmob cars.  :dunno:
> *




theres more now, we ahvge ALOT of pics!!


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

It was a good show. :biggrin:


----------



## PantyDropper (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Jul 17 2007, 09:25 PM~8331174
> *It was a good show. :biggrin:
> *


i thought the show was good...wish i couldve made sunday if my car didnt brake down :uh:


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

did any body get a video of the cce team hoppers just wondering


----------



## law (Nov 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Jul 18 2007, 06:39 AM~8334680
> *did any body get a video of the cce team hoppers just wondering
> *


i got some videos on my myspace page and on my Showdown coverage on hydroguru.com


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

Thank you Brian for having the Lowrider semi truck at the show once again, and teh inside spots where cool, not to cramped. I thought judging was fair, as usual, but i did hear ALOT of complaints of the multiple 1st 2nds and thirds in teh same class.

but on a lighter note, i heard lots of compliments on the walk around judging :biggrin: 

and just for the record, it was anoounced that Dropmob CC had 24 cars at the show, we actually had 27, three more came on Sun. and we had four more in and on the trailers in the parking lot. so we had 31 at teh show, but only registered 27 :biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 18 2007, 05:06 AM~8334761
> *Thank you Brian for having the  Lowrider semi truck at the show once again, and teh inside spots where cool, not to cramped.  I thought judging was fair, as usual, but i did hear ALOT of complaints of the multiple 1st 2nds and thirds in teh same class.
> 
> but on a lighter note, i heard lots of compliments on the walk around judging :biggrin:
> ...


JUST WONDERING WHO THE 31 CARS ARE??????


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

lol you want me to list em? thats funny :uh:

hey congratz on your donk win btw :cheesy:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 18 2007, 07:12 AM~8335147
> *lol you want me to list em?  thats funny :uh:
> 
> hey congratz on your donk win btw :cheesy:
> *


If you could list them all, That had more than just wheels and tint on them. Donk class - Real good judges --------Not....


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Down Down you 2 this is a post about the show if you all want to fight about things lets all meet up and talk to one another makes things alot easy peeps don't seem to have as much to say when there are face to face just my 2 cents. On a side note i had a very good time at the show it was very hot but big ups to CCE for letting me bring my truck and trailer in so we could have AC all weekend.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

nice to see eyecandy there. whoops my bad :0 :cheesy:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)




----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 18 2007, 08:34 AM~8334964
> *JUST WONDERING WHO THE 31 CARS ARE??????
> *


If you werent part of the DropOuts you would know exactly who they are.... :0
and congrats on your 3rd place Donk Win


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

BIGGER AND BETTER THING WITH ROLLERZ ONLY


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: SteadyMobbN, hustle300, 91PurplePeopleEater, luckysautosports#1, RollerzChubby

What up Fam..... :biggrin:


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

AND BY THE WAY NICE TO SEE ALL MOST NO ONE WITH PLAQUES IN THE SO CALL 31


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Whats up everybody are u all having fun w/ each other again. Dont count me in this time i'm just watching.


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 18 2007, 05:52 PM~8339190
> *AND BY THE WAY NICE TO SEE ALL MOST NO ONE WITH PLAQUES IN THE SO CALL 31
> *


Who are you again?
I think I have you confused with someone I used to know....

















I wish the (New) you and Rollerz the best of luck with all your new endeavors.

Tim Taylor
Dropmob C.C.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

BY THE WAY DEATH OF A LEGEND YEP YOU KILLED IT. SORRY TO SEE THE CAR CAR GO DOWN HILL SO FAST. :tears:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 18 2007, 05:52 PM~8339193
> *Whats up everybody are u all having fun w/ each other again. Dont count me in this time i'm just watching.
> *


I am not in it yet


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 18 2007, 03:54 PM~8339210
> *Who are you again?
> I think I have you confused with someone I used to know....
> *


YES U USE TO KNOW ME REMEMBER U HUNG FROM MY NUTS FOR OVER A YEAR.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 18 2007, 05:44 PM~8339152
> *If you werent part of the DropOuts you would know exactly who they are.... :0
> and congrats on your 3rd place Donk Win
> *



Are you calling RO DropOuts or are you talking about use Quiting DropMob ???


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 18 2007, 03:54 PM~8339210
> *Who are you again?
> I think I have you confused with someone I used to know....
> 
> ...


THANKS, YEA THE WHOLE CARRY A LOCAL CLUB THAT FELT LIKE IT WAS A BIG FISH TOOK A LOT OUT OF ME BUT WITH THE HELP OF MY FREINDS I HAVE CAME BACK WITH A PURPOSE.


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 18 2007, 06:03 PM~8339281
> *Are you calling RO DropOuts or are you talking about use Quiting DropMob ???
> *


If I must explain...this is made in reference in you Kevin, and Larry for quitting Dropmob. :uh: Jesues

Tim


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 18 2007, 06:14 PM~8339378
> *If I must explain...this is made in reference in you Kevin, and Larry for quitting Dropmob.  :uh:  Jesues
> 
> Tim
> *


Ok and like i told you i have nothing again peeps in DropMob we are all doing are things to help out KY so you all do yours and we will do ours and USE will do there and so one and leave it at that...


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 18 2007, 06:19 PM~8339423
> *Ok and like i told you i have nothing again peeps in DropMob we are all doing are things to help out KY so you all do yours and we will do ours and USE will do there and so one and leave it at that...
> *



Its UCE by the way.... :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 18 2007, 06:20 PM~8339435
> *Its UCE by the way.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



Ya sorry to UCE. I would like to watch paint dry then type to you so i get ahead of myself.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

So at that i will not be posting hear any more if you have somthing to say to me you know how to find me... Sorry for hijacking this post.


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 18 2007, 05:57 PM~8339232
> *BY THE WAY DEATH OF A LEGEND YEP YOU KILLED IT. SORRY TO SEE THE CAR CAR GO DOWN HILL SO FAST. :tears:
> *


HATER...
A person who feels anger and/or jealousy for someone who has succeeded in something they have worked hard for.
A being who speaks badly,and/or takes negative actions in attempt to create problems for a successful person.

Here is 1 of my rides and the ride in Question.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

Ding Ding Ding.........rounds over........


I edit what I said, don't wanna get caught up in some shit. :biggrin:


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

Some are just new to the game....thats all


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 18 2007, 07:04 PM~8339741
> *Ding Ding Ding.........rounds over........
> And btw, it's Uce.
> Not trying to start shit, just saying :biggrin:
> *



Once again sorry to Uce.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> *Once again sorry to Uce.*


It's all good!!!


3 Members: OGJordan, SteadyMobbN, RollerzChubby


**runs for the door before getting caught in the crossfire***


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 18 2007, 06:20 PM~8339435
> *Its UCE by the way.... :uh:  :uh:  :uh:
> *



I am new remember why did you type it like that.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OGJordan_@Jul 18 2007, 07:18 PM~8339820
> *It's all good!!!
> 3 Members: OGJordan, SteadyMobbN, RollerzChubby
> **runs for the door before getting caught in the crossfire***
> *



LoL its cool bro


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 18 2007, 07:20 PM~8339829
> *I am new remember why did you type it like that.
> *


btw your making yourself look even "dumber".
But I'll educate you, I was referring to their Plaques although either of these References are correct. UCE, Uce or formerly known as USO or Uso

Do you want to know why it was changed as well? 

you may want to check out their official Layitlow Thread...and look at their Plaques sometime :uh: 




















Here is the links:
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...=63692&st=21000


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

We will talk next time i see you.


----------



## SteadyMobbN (Oct 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 18 2007, 07:51 PM~8339998
> *We will talk next time i see you.
> *


What you dont like my answer?


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SteadyMobbN_@Jul 18 2007, 07:55 PM~8340020
> *What you dont like my answer?
> *



No your answer is fine i just think its time we talked face to face thats all.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

I like pics. :biggrin:


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

there is a loooooooooooooooooooooottttt of love here


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

Tell me bout it.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

4 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: El Diablo, SteadyMobbN, Slick64, dropmobbikes


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: El Diablo, matdogg, Asphalt Assassin, dropmobbikes, SteadyMobbN


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 18 2007, 05:06 AM~8334761
> *Thank you Brian for having the  Lowrider semi truck at the show once again, and teh inside spots where cool, not to cramped.  I thought judging was fair, as usual, but i did hear ALOT of complaints of the multiple 1st 2nds and thirds in teh same class.
> 
> but on a lighter note, i heard lots of compliments on the walk around judging :biggrin:
> ...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Sixty34me_@Jul 18 2007, 07:09 PM~8340100
> *there is a loooooooooooooooooooooottttt of love here
> *


damn i thought only LUX fight on the net lmfao j/p


----------



## Asphalt Assassin (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 18 2007, 04:22 PM~8338927
> *nice to see eyecandy there.  whoops my bad  :0  :cheesy:
> *



nice to see the Red Cinderella too...


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

does anyone have any more pics to post up from this show


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Jul 18 2007, 07:44 PM~8340777
> *does anyone have any more pics to post up from this show
> *


I do on http://www.myspace.com/antzlife


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by WrazedWrong_@Jul 18 2007, 07:49 PM~8340812
> *I do on http://www.myspace.com/antzlife
> *


cool thanks bro


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
5 Members: RollerzChubby, CaptainNasty, granpa, 859 impala, dropmobbikes

Sup TY i hear the new little one is a cutey :wave:


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 18 2007, 07:56 PM~8340864
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 5 Members: RollerzChubby, CaptainNasty, granpa, 859 impala, dropmobbikes
> 
> ...


good thing he takes after his mother they both are doing well i am going to post up a pic once i get them finished done loading thanks for asking how have you been?


----------



## Sixty34me (Feb 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Jul 18 2007, 07:59 PM~8340888
> *good thing he takes after his mother they both are doing well i am going to post up a pic once i get them finished done loading thanks for asking how have you been?
> *


I hear ya, I say the same thing about my daughter, cuz a female version of me is scary. Trust me I've seen me in drag.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 859 impala_@Jul 18 2007, 09:59 PM~8340888
> *good thing he takes after his mother they both are doing well i am going to post up a pic once i get them finished done loading thanks for asking how have you been?
> *



LoL same old shit heheh doing good about to buy a new house so happy about that getting some land so i can have more toys lowrider here i come hehehehe


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

I thought it was a good show. Hot but not too bad. A lot of nice rides. I got to see a lot of friends and DropMob Nashville brought 5 cars and all 5 took home awards. Not to bad if you ask me.


----------



## RIDDLER (Sep 25, 2005)

dropmob chicago had a good time nice meeting all the chapters i thought the show was good and for real it was hot  



what up homies :biggrin: 



dropmob 4 life 


www.dropmob.com


----------



## jimenez bikes (Jun 24, 2007)

my lowriderbike took 1st place radical


----------



## pumpsndumps (Aug 7, 2002)

Got pics posted up at 
http://www.kaotickustoms.com/cgi-bin/coverage.shtml


----------



## WrazedWrong (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 18 2007, 09:34 PM~8341602
> *Got pics posted up at
> http://www.kaotickustoms.com/cgi-bin/coverage.shtml
> *


Nice pics even had my big head in one of them


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Asphalt Assassin_@Jul 18 2007, 07:22 PM~8340599
> *nice to see the Red Cinderella too...
> *


yea it was sold its in indy I think everybody knows that not because it went to one show and was then tore done.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

Larry get off my screen name..Use you're own.


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 19 2007, 06:31 AM~8343499
> *Larry get off my screen name..Use you're own.
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: get him lucky lol what up rollerzs


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 19 2007, 06:31 AM~8343499
> *Larry get off my screen name..Use you're own.
> *




:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :twak: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: El Diablo, Big Doe


:wave:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by pumpsndumps_@Jul 18 2007, 10:34 PM~8341602
> *Got pics posted up at
> http://www.kaotickustoms.com/cgi-bin/coverage.shtml
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## VooDoo Lounge (Mar 12, 2002)

I think it was a good show overall. There will always be pros and cons to the location but I have been going since Southern showdown II so I can appreciate all of the positive changes that have been made over the years. Good Job Brian and team CCE! 

I think people need to take a step back and realize that Brian and CCE don't need to do this... he will make his money regardless....CCE is a tour sponsor for LRM and GoLo and I am sure that alone generates plenty of advertisement and revenue for CCE. Brian throws this show to represent where he is from and it happens to be a benefit to us as car show enthusiasts....I appreciate the efforts of Brian and CCE! And if you think I have something to gain by stroking Brian guess again.....I have ProHopper in the trunk 

Thanks Brian and CCE for giving us another successful show in the MidWest!! See ya next year!


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 19 2007, 11:16 AM~8345149
> *I think it was a good show overall.  There will always be pros and cons to the location but I have been going since Southern showdown II so I can appreciate all of the positive changes that have been made over the years.  Good Job Brian and team CCE!
> 
> I think people need to take a step back and realize that Brian and CCE don't need to do this... he will make his money regardless....CCE is a tour sponsor for LRM and GoLo and I am sure that alone generates plenty of advertisement and revenue for CCE.  Brian throws this show to represent where he is from and it happens to be a benefit to us as car show enthusiasts....I appreciate the efforts of Brian and CCE!  And if you think I have something to gain by stroking Brian guess again.....I have ProHopper in the trunk
> ...


well said :thumbsup:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

another good topic gone bad


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bo Darville_@Jul 19 2007, 01:55 PM~8346441
> *another good topic gone bad
> *


sorry my bad


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 19 2007, 01:16 PM~8345149
> *I think it was a good show overall.  There will always be pros and cons to the location but I have been going since Southern showdown II so I can appreciate all of the positive changes that have been made over the years.  Good Job Brian and team CCE!
> 
> I think people need to take a step back and realize that Brian and CCE don't need to do this... he will make his money regardless....CCE is a tour sponsor for LRM and GoLo and I am sure that alone generates plenty of advertisement and revenue for CCE.  Brian throws this show to represent where he is from and it happens to be a benefit to us as car show enthusiasts....I appreciate the efforts of Brian and CCE!  And if you think I have something to gain by stroking Brian guess again.....I have ProHopper in the trunk
> ...




X2 Well said bro very well said. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by VooDoo Lounge_@Jul 19 2007, 12:16 PM~8345149
> *I think it was a good show overall.  There will always be pros and cons to the location but I have been going since Southern showdown II so I can appreciate all of the positive changes that have been made over the years.  Good Job Brian and team CCE!
> 
> I think people need to take a step back and realize that Brian and CCE don't need to do this... he will make his money regardless....CCE is a tour sponsor for LRM and GoLo and I am sure that alone generates plenty of advertisement and revenue for CCE.  Brian throws this show to represent where he is from and it happens to be a benefit to us as car show enthusiasts....I appreciate the efforts of Brian and CCE!  And if you think I have something to gain by stroking Brian guess again.....I have ProHopper in the trunk
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: but we need more 2 day shows in the mid-west lol


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

We have what you want click this link 


http://www.themidwestmayhem.com/


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 19 2007, 05:28 PM~8347856
> *We have what you want click this link
> http://www.themidwestmayhem.com/
> 
> ...


yea i know i will be ther saturday lol


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:30 PM~8347865
> *yea i know i will be ther saturday lol
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 19 2007, 05:32 PM~8347871
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


hey you think any of you guys can come by my show aug 4th


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

I mite my wife's fam lives closeto there so mite bring the car and go see them.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 19 2007, 05:47 PM~8347962
> *I mite my wife's fam lives closeto there so mite bring the car and go see them.
> *


cool just let me know homie :biggrin:


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

some pic's from showdown


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Was off to a good start in this pic. Troy,me,Hootie











and this one i was about done heheheeh


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)




----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

Posting this pic because i like it.LoL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

NICE PICS HOMIE


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 19 2007, 02:51 PM~8347024
> *sorry my bad
> *


don't sweat it Larry, you know how I feel about the whole situation, I just can't stand seeing all this bullshit fighting and hating, this shit wasn't like this back in '96. Seems alot of cats here have there own ulterior motives.


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bo Darville_@Jul 19 2007, 05:53 PM~8348487
> *don't sweat it Larry, you know how I feel about the whole situation, I just can't stand seeing all this bullshit fighting and hating, this shit wasn't like this back in '96.  Seems alot of cats here have there own ulterior motives.
> *



Amen.....


----------



## 859 impala (Jan 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 19 2007, 05:05 PM~8348104
> *Posting this pic because i like it.LoL
> 
> 
> ...


sweet pic


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)




----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bo Darville_@Jul 19 2007, 05:53 PM~8348487
> *don't sweat it Larry, you know how I feel about the whole situation, I just can't stand seeing all this bullshit fighting and hating, this shit wasn't like this back in '96.  Seems alot of cats here have there own ulterior motives.
> *






????? we talked to Larry last nite, he didnt mention any alterior motives?


can you elaborate?



and i cant remember one time the MOB said anything w/out being provoked, even this time. and Billy you can call me at 859-536-0622 if you dont feel comfortable typing here bro.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: El Diablo, DROPMOB STARLET
:wave:


----------



## DROPMOB STARLET (Jul 19, 2007)

:wave: Hello Babydoll. you know.. I'd really love to put my 2 cents in but as you wish, I'll bite my tounge.


----------



## El Diablo (Jun 30, 2003)

2 Members: El Diablo, Team CCE



:wave: :nicoderm:


----------



## DEAD PRE$IDENT$ (Oct 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 18 2007, 09:18 PM~8340565
> *damn i thought only LUX fight on the net lmfao j/p
> *


 :uh: :twak: :twak: :twak: :twak:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LUXURIOU$LAC_@Jul 20 2007, 09:16 AM~8352469
> *:uh:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:  :twak:
> *


 :uh: IT WAS FUNNY LMFAO


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: RollerzChubby, OGJordan

:wave:


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RollerzChubby_@Jul 20 2007, 12:29 PM~8353211
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: RollerzChubby, OGJordan
> 
> ...




What's up homie?


----------



## Dizzle (Mar 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 20 2007, 08:03 AM~8351777
> *
> 
> 
> ...


My company Impala needs those doors.......


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 20 2007, 12:35 PM~8352861
> *:uh:  IT WAS FUNNY LMFAO
> *


No it wasnt.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JRO_@Jul 20 2007, 01:11 PM~8353924
> *No it wasnt.
> *


 :uh: I STILL THINK IT WAS FUNNY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Howard Wolowitz (Jul 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by El Diablo_@Jul 20 2007, 05:50 AM~8351867
> *?????    we talked to Larry last nite, he didnt mention any alterior motives?
> can you elaborate?
> and i cant remember one time the MOB said anything w/out being provoked, even this time.  and Billy you can call me at 859-536-0622 if you dont feel comfortable typing here bro.
> *


just to clear it up, Larry didn't say anything, those were my comments. But, anyways, I'd rather not discuss this online in front of the entire world. I'll call you this weekend and squash the whole thing.


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 19 2007, 06:38 PM~8347900
> *hey you think any of you guys can come by my show aug 4th
> 
> 
> ...


 What is the Hop Pay out? What are the classes?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

THE HOP PAY OUTS ARE $100 A CLASS BUT IF 3 OR MORE ENTER I WILL ADD $50 TO THE PAY OUT FOR EVERY 3 CARS SO 6 CARS WILL BE $200 AND SO ON THE CLASSES ARE SINGLE,DOUBLE AND DANCE :biggrin:


----------



## luckysautosports#1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 20 2007, 03:29 PM~8355203
> *THE HOP PAY OUTS ARE $100 A CLASS BUT IF 3 OR MORE ENTER I WILL ADD $50 TO THE PAY OUT FOR EVERY 3 CARS SO 6 CARS WILL BE $200 AND SO ON THE CLASSES ARE SINGLE,DOUBLE AND DANCE  :biggrin:
> *



good luck w/ you're show


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by luckysautosports#1_@Jul 20 2007, 08:13 PM~8356210
> *good luck w/ you're show
> *


yea i need it thanks :biggrin:


----------



## rollmodel (Nov 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D_LUXURIOUS_@Jul 20 2007, 05:29 PM~8355203
> *THE HOP PAY OUTS ARE $100 A CLASS BUT IF 3 OR MORE ENTER I WILL ADD $50 TO THE PAY OUT FOR EVERY 3 CARS SO 6 CARS WILL BE $200 AND SO ON THE CLASSES ARE SINGLE,DOUBLE AND DANCE  :biggrin:
> *



Sorry Bro, that won't pay for fuel. Maybe next time.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollmodel_@Jul 21 2007, 04:02 PM~8359933
> *Sorry Bro, that won't pay for fuel. Maybe next time.
> *


yea it is going to be a ok size show but we are planning a 2 day show for next year with a big pay out :biggrin:


----------



## dancin my mazda (Jul 17, 2007)

when u say dance do you mean street & radical?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dancin my mazda_@Jul 22 2007, 09:53 AM~8363191
> *when u say dance do you mean street & radical?
> *


they are all in the same class


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dancin my mazda_@Jul 22 2007, 11:53 AM~8363191
> *when u say dance do you mean street & radical?
> *


let me know ill help guys in the gas part to go to the show, lets show how we dance on the parking lot


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tddbrumfield_@Jul 22 2007, 06:53 PM~8365918
> *let me know ill help guys in the gas part to go to the show, lets show how we dance on the parking lot
> *


hell yea homie this time say hi lmfao


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

First I would like to say sorry for such a slow response, but we have been going every weekend for the last month and it has been busy here at the store. We would like to thank everyone for ther partisapation in this years southern showdown, and for the support of everyone. It was a great show. We hope that everyone had a good time, and hope to see everyone next year. As always your comments and suggestions are welcome, we try to make it a pleasant experience for everyone. If there is something that we can inprove or change for the better it would definately be considered for next year. Thanks again for everyones support.


----------



## OGJordan (Nov 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Team CCE_@Jul 27 2007, 08:54 AM~8404082
> * If there is something that we can inprove or change for the better it would definately be considered for next year.
> *



Keep the walk around judging, but have naked females do it.

No, but seriously, it would've been cool to have the names for the award presentation. You don't know who won what all you heard was numbers.


----------



## hustle300 (Dec 14, 2006)

Better classing.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 27 2007, 12:27 PM~8405596
> *Better classing.
> *



LOL


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hustle300_@Jul 27 2007, 11:27 AM~8405596
> *Better classing.
> *


x2

they said we was in one class and then put us in someother class :uh:


----------



## JRO (May 13, 2004)

A new DJ would be nice.


----------



## RollerzChubby (Feb 18, 2006)

I had a great time i would like to see some classes added like :biggrin: Best of Show Custom Compact / Sports Car. Well i would like to see classes from the super show But i don't care i will always be there i really like this show CCE can do nothing and i will always be there


----------



## Team CCE (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions I will make sure they get into the plans for next year.


----------

